# اسئلة مضحكة و اجابتها تموت من الضحك



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*س : - ليه واحد حاطط جنبه كوباية شاي وهو نايم ؟؟*
*ج : - لأن الشاي منبه.*​ 

*س : - طيب ليه حاطط جنب كوب الشاي فنجان قهوة ؟؟*
*ج : - عشان لو الشاي مارنش.*​ 

*س : - طيب ليه يحط كوباية مايه فاضيه وكوباية مايه مليانه؟؟*
*ج : - عشان ممكن يشرب وممكن ما يشربش.*​ 

*س : - واحد بيحط سكر على الكرسي قبل ما يقعد ،، ليه ؟؟*
*ج : - عشان تبقى القعده حلوة.*​ 

*س : - حاجه طايرة فى السمة وبتقووول مياوووووو ،، أيه هيه ؟؟*
*ج : - قطه بيضه ، مضروووبة بالشلووت.*​ 

*س : - طيب حاجه سودا طايرة فى السما وتقوول مياووووو ، أيه هيه ؟*
*ج : - غراب بيستهبل.*​ 

*س : - طيب حاجه زرقا طايره فى السما ،، أيه هيه ؟؟*
*ج : -دبانه لابسه بنطلون جينز أزرق.*​ 


*س : - طيب حاجه سودا وفيها خط أحمر وطايره في السما من الشرق الى الغرب، أيه هيه ؟؟*
*ج : - دبانه لابسه فستان وحاطه روج أحمر ، ورايحه فرح وحده من صحاباتها .*​ 

*س : - طيب حاجه سودا وفيها خط أحمر وطايره فى السما من الغرب الى الشرق،،*​ 
*أيه هي ؟؟*
*ج : - نفس الدبانه نسيت حاجه في البيت وراحت تجيبها .*​ 

*س : - نقطة سودا على الحيطه أيه هيه ؟؟*
*ج : - دبانه.*​ 


*س : - نقطتين سود على الجدار ايه هما؟؟*
*ج : - أكيد فيشه.*​ 

*س : - طيب تلات نقط سود ، أيه هما؟؟*
*ج : - دبانه وفيشه .*​ 

*س : - 54 نقطة سودا ، أيه هما ؟؟؟*
*ج : - الحيطه مقشره*​ 

*س : - حاجه ضعيفه وطووويله ولونها أبيض أيه هيه ؟؟*
*ج : - خيط أبيض.*​ 

*س : - طيب حاجه ضعيفه وطوووويله ولونها أسود أيه هيه ؟؟*
*ج : - ظل الخيط الابيض .*​ 

*س : - طيب ليه القطر بيوقف فى المحطة ؟؟*
*ج : - عشان ما بيعرفش يقعد.*​ 

*س : - طيب وليه بيمشي مرررة تانيه ؟؟*
*ج : - لأنه زهق من الوقوووف.*​ 

*س : - طيب أزاي نحط غزال في التلاجه على ثلاث خطوات ؟؟*
*ج : - افتح الثلاجه ،،، نحط الغزال ،،، نقفل التلاجه .*​ 

*س : - طيب أزاي نحط الفيل على اربع خطوات؟؟*
*ج : - نفتح الثلاجه ،،، نطلع الغزال ،،، نحط الفيل ،، نقفل الثلاجه .*​ 

*س : - طيب طياره شايله اجهزه كهربائية ،،حصل عطل فني فيها فلازم نرمي أثقل حاجه نرمي ايه؟؟؟*
*ج : - نرمي التلاجه عشان فيها الفيل.*​ 

*س : - واحد قاعد بيعوم في البحر وفجأه مات... ليه؟؟*
*ج : - لأن الثلاجه الي فيها الفيل وقعت عليه .*​ 

*س : - طيب أزاي نصطاد الفيل الاحمر؟؟*
*ج : - نصطاده ببندقية الفيل الاحمر .*​ 

*س : - والفيل الاخضر ،، أزاي نصطاده ؟؟*
*ج : - نستناه لما يستوى ونصطاده ببندقيه الفيل الاحمر .*​ 
*س : - طيب أزاي نصطاد الفيل الازرق ؟؟*
*ج : - نعمله حركه تحرجه ،، ولما وشه يحمر نصطاده ببندقيه الفيل الاحمر .*​ 


*س :-أزاي نقعد 4 فيله فى عربيه جيب؟؟*
*ج: نركب اتنين وره واتنين قدام*​ 

*س : - طيب ومين الي يسوووق ؟؟*
*ج : - الي معاه رخصه.*​ 

*س : - طيب ازاي نركب 8 فيله في سياره شبح ؟؟*
*ج : - نبيع الشبح ،، ونشتري عربيتن جيب ونركب في كل عربيه 2 ورا و 2 قدام*​ 


*س : - أيه هي الحاجه الي بتعوم على وش المايه وأول حرف منها ق ؟*
*ج : - قطعة خشبه.*​ 

*س : - طيب وأيه هي الحاجه الي بتعوم علي وش المايه وأول حرف منها ب ؟*
*ج : - برضه قطعة خشبه.*​ 

*س : - طيب وأيه هيه الحاجه الي بتعوم علي وش المايه وأول حرف منها ن؟؟*
*ج : - نفس قطعة الخشب.*​ 
*

*​ 
*س : - وايه هيه الحاجه الي تعوم على وش المايه وأول حرف منها هـ ؟*
_*ج : - هي هي نفس قطعة الخشب*_*

*​ 

*منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## نونوس14 (15 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بتوع قطعة الخشبة حلوين اوووووى*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى مريومة ع الموضوع*


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*مرورك الاحلى يا سكرة *
_*منورانى دايما*_​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*ميرررسى لمرورك*
_*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
جامدين جدا 
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*ميررررسى لمرورك يا كوكو*
*نورت الموضوع*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههه ثاانكس مريم
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه

حلوين يا حبي


----------



## sparrow (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههه
حلويين 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## انريكي (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

كلهم حليون مريم

الرب يباركك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 مارس 2011)

ههههههههه حلوة ​


----------



## مريم12 (18 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه ثاانكس مريم
> *​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا مارسلينو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (18 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين يا حبي



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا عسولة انتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (18 مارس 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههه
> حلويين
> شكرا لتعبك



*ميرررسى لمرورك 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (18 مارس 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> كلهم حليون مريم
> 
> الرب يباركك


*
ميرررسى لمرورك يا انريكى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (18 مارس 2011)

شايمس قال:


> ههههههههه حلوة ​



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا شايمس
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## just member (18 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه
بجد جميلة واكتير ضحكتني


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههه حلوين يا مريم 
شكرا ليكى*​


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هههههههههههه
> بجد جميلة واكتير ضحكتني


*
ميرررررسى لمرورك يا جوجو
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (19 مارس 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *هههههههههه حلوين يا مريم
> شكرا ليكى*​



*ميرررررسى لمرورك يا مينا
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (19 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه..دى لعبة سؤال غبي ورد اغبي ولا ايه..ههههههههههههههههههههه...شكرا يا مريم للموضوع التحفه​*


----------



## treaz (19 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههههه حلو الغراب الى بيساهبل تسلم ايدك حلوين خالص


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

dodo jojo قال:


> *هههههههههههههه..دى لعبة سؤال غبي ورد اغبي ولا ايه..ههههههههههههههههههههه...شكرا يا مريم للموضوع التحفه​*



*ههههههه جايز
ميرررسى لمرورك يا دودو
نورت التوبيك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلو الغراب الى بيساهبل تسلم ايدك حلوين خالص



*ميرررسى لمرورك يا تريز
نورتى التوبيك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى
ميرسى لك يا مريم
*​


----------



## مريم12 (22 مارس 2011)

*ميررررسى لمرورك يا سكرة
نورتى التوبيك
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------

